# Chọn Nệm Như Thế Nào Để Vừa Thoải Mái Mà Không Phí Tiền?



## thuthuytatana (7/12/18)

Việc chọn nệm không phù hợp làm ảnh hưởng cơ thể, gây ra các vấn đề về sức khỏe, chất lượng giấc ngủ giảm sút kèm theo năng suất công việc suy giảm, đồng thời độ bền của sản phẩm lại không được cao gây lãng phí.

Thị trường có quá nhiều loại nệm khác nhau, tùy thuộc và cơ địa và tình trạng sức khỏe của mỗi người mà có thể phù hợp với từng loại nệm, tuy nhiên một số người khi mua nệm lại không cân nhắc điều đó mà vì vấn đề khả năng tài chính nên vẫn chọn cho gia đình mình những chiếc nệm không phù hợp. Điều đó dẫn đến hậu quả ảnh hưởng cơ thể, gây ra các vấn đề về sức khỏe, chất lượng giấc ngủ giảm sút kèm theo năng suất công việc suy giảm, đồng thời độ bền của sản phẩm lại không được cao gây lãng phí. Vậy Chọn nệm như thế nào để vừa thoải mái mà không phí tiền? Sau đây, TATANA sẽ giới thiệu đến bạn thông tin về tất tần tật các loại nệm đang có trên thị trường để bạn có được sự lựa chọn tối ưu và tốt nhất cho gia đình mình nhé!

*1. Đệm lò xo*
Đệm lò xo được coi là dòng sản phẩm cao cấp, có mức giá khá cao. Đệm được cấu tạo với hệ thống lõi thép, nhiều lớp lò xo có khả năng chịu lực và có độ đàn hồi tốt. Đệm lò xo loại chất lượng cao thường nằm rất êm, nhưng đệm lò xo chất lượng kém có thể gây ra tiếng động khi trở mình. Đệm lò xo thường dày khoảng 20cm trở lên.

_




Nệm lò xo liên kết TATANA_​
Ưu điểm: Giúp nâng đỡ cột sống của người nằm rất tốt.

Nhược điểm: Khá cồng kềnh, khó khăn trong việc vận chuyển.

Khi mua đệm lò xo, cần chú ý kiểm tra các lõi lò xo, bộ phận quyết định khả năng nâng đỡ của tấm đệm, sau đó mới đến số lượng các lớp lót và vải bọc.

*2. Đệm cao su*
Đệm cao su có hai loại là cao su thiên nhiên và cao su nhân tạo. Đệm cao su nhân tạo thường rẻ hơn đệm cao su tự nhiên.

Ưu điểm: Độ đàn hồi tốt, êm ái, chắc chắn và bền. Một tấm đệm cao su tốt có thể dùng trong 10-20 năm. Những lỗ nhỏ trên cao su giúp lưu thông không khí tốt, thông thoáng. Khả năng nâng đỡ cột sống người nằm rất tốt.

Nhược điểm: Giá thành đắt. Nặng và cồng kềnh, vận chuyển khó. Khi phơi hay vệ sinh đều tốn nhiều công sức.

_




Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp ba TATANA_​Giá thành cao nên đệm cao su bị làm giả nhiều. Khi mua, nên kiểm tra tên thương hiệu và mã số dập trên đệm có trùng với phiếu bảo hành hay không. Đặc biệt với đệm cao su thiên nhiên, nếu có các chứng nhận về chất lượng như ECO và LGA niêm yết trên đệm thì bạn có thể yên tâm về chất lượng của sản phẩm.

*3. Đệm bông ép*
Đệm bông ép sử dụng những sợi bông gòn được ép cách nhiệt tạo thành khối có độ bền cao. Đệm có nhiều độ dày khác nhau, thường dưới 18cm, phổ biến là 3, 5, 7cm, có thể gấp lại khi không sử dụng.

_




Nệm bông ép TATANA_​
Ưu điểm: nệm bông ép gấp 3 tấm dễ vận chuyển, không lún, xẹp. Đệm thông khí tốt, thoát ẩm nhanh, có thể giặt được. Đệm có độ phẳng cao nên đảm bảo sự tuần hoàn máu tốt. Giá cả cạnh tranh.

Nhược điểm: Cứng nên dễ bị đau và mỏi lung lúc ngủ dậy.

Khi mua, nên kiểm tra chất lượng vải bọc nệm và độ cứng của nệm. Đệm tốt là đệm có độ cứng cao.

*4. Đệm mút*
Đệm mút có cả loại rẻ tiền dưới 500 ngàn cho một tấm đệm đôi, dùng chóng xẹp. Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm của những thương hiệu nổi tiếng, giá từ 2,5 triệu đồng có thể sử dụng tốt trong vòng 5 - 7 năm. Xét về độ cứng, những sản phẩm này mềm hơn đệm bông ép và cứng tương đương đệm cao su do có lớp mút được ép chặt, chắc chắn.

Ưu điểm: Rẻ và nhẹ hơn so với các loại đệm khác.

Nhược điểm: Độ bền kém, dễ bị lún và mất đi độ dày ban đầu.

Đệm mút bị làm nhái rất nhiều. Để tránh mua phải hàng kém chất lượng, bạn nên đến các đại lý chính thức của hãng.

*5. Đệm xơ dừa*
Đây là một loại sản phẩm mới. Đệm được làm từ xơ dừa, có nguồn gốc tự nhiên nên rất an toàn với sức khỏe người dùng và thân thiện với môi trường. Giữa các lớp xơ dừa, người ta phun cao su nên độ đàn hồi của đệm khá tốt.

Ưu điểm: Không giữ nhiệt nên phù hợp để nằm mùa hè. Là loại đệm gấp nên dễ vận chuyển, lưu trữ.

Nhược điểm: Giá cao hơn hẳn nệm bông ép.

Mong rằng qua các thông tin trên bạn đã có cơ sở để chọn cho gia đình mình một chiếc đệm thật thích hợp, thoải mái khi nằm và đặc biệt có thể sử dụng lâu dài không gây lãng phí. Cần tư vấn thêm thì bạn đừng ngừng ngại liên hệ ngay với TATANA nhé!!!


----------

